# Super Convict



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

One of my babies...loads of red


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

That's bizarre! Did you spawn this fish at home?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That is, indeed, very colourful.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> That's bizarre! Did you spawn this fish at home?


Yup...I'm pretty sure I have a video on here of the parents.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Are you sure there is no hybridization in the parents with different species? Are you sure they're convicts?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> Are you sure there is no hybridization in the parents with different species? Are you sure they're convicts?


Yup...no hybridization. All the other babies look more like the parents...but still lots of red in the other females.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

TonyT said:


> Yup...no hybridization. All the other babies look more like the parents...but still lots of red in the other females.


Please post clear pictures of the parents? I'd love to see. This is the first time I've seen this bizarre color variation. You could probably get a ton of cash for that fish if you sold it to a SA/CA aficionado.
If you keep the fish you should breed it then line breed it to any offspring showing the red and try to establish your own color morph of convict.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> Please post clear pictures of the parents? I'd love to see. This is the first time I've seen this bizarre color variation. You could probably get a ton of cash for that fish if you sold it to a SA/CA aficionado.
> If you keep the fish you should breed it then line breed it to any offspring showing the red and try to establish your own color morph of convict.


Lol, yeah...if I can get as much red out of the babies next batch, we'll have a nice new strain available to the public  I have a real nice, real marbled male for her...a pure orange/red convict would be incredible.

Video of the parents...picked them up from Finatics.


----------

